# 90 Gallon Tank With Pygos



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

I am looking to do a mixed pygo shoal...how many do you think I could get in this 90 gallon? I just bought this bad boy yesterday. Also I have used aquaclear filters in the past but I am debating using a canister like a Rena this time, they are just a lot more expensive. Open to any and all suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

4-5 fish. Might get away with a couple more for a minute with the right filtration.welcome to fury

Oops mybad guess you've been here for a smooth minute.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

You can do an xp4 and one hang on, 4-5 pygos would be ok


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

4 should do great for a looong while, not sure for life (it depends on your Ps growth and temperament)... A Rena XP4 would do great in that tank...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Id say it depends on the pygos your keeping. I had 4 7" reds in my 75gal and that was plenty... the footprint is the same for a 90 and 75 besides the 90 being taller. Are you getting them small or large? Piraya take up way more space than all pygos.


----------



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

I will be getting them small. I was hoping for 5 to 6. I had a 90 with 5 at one point but I never let them grow to full size...A buddy of mine bought them off me. Any other suggestions as far as fish go? I was thinking of P's just because that's what I have had before but maybe chichlids or something would be cool. Or maybe like a zillion exos with some crayfish or eels


----------



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

thats it?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

This is Piranha-Fury, so that's it... 3 (maybe 4) Pygos in there for life i'd recommend...


----------

